# Whats your new year modeling agenda.



## woody (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine is to finnish the 3 i have started besides the GB16. 

bf109f-4 trop
fokker dr.1
hanriot hd.1 
GB 16 albatros

I will only start new kits for the GBs Iam really want to start my tamiya 1/32 mustang but got to finnish the other 3 first.


----------



## Rogi (Jan 2, 2013)

Egh, here goes :S 

1. Finish I-16 in Japanese markings,
2. Finish Nieuport 17, things keep poping apart and glue isnt setting nicely

After those are done I've got a lot of kits in process and mostly stalled, only getting to work on them once in a while, while the other ones are drying from glue or paint.
these include:
1. Bf-109G-2, Romanian "White 7" most likely I have to finish moding the cockpit, make a thread about her in the Start to Finish builds and finally post pics of her progress 
2. Finish the Bf-109E-4 Romanian Yellow 65, the cockpit canopy broke so I've got to order some resin canopy or something similar to finish her. 
3. Finish the P-51 "Ole Goat" for my Dad 
4. Start the Canadair Mk.2 Sabre that I'll be doing in the start to finish thread, when she gets in, plus order the decals for her. 
5. Zmaj Hawker Hurricane, or better known as the DB Hurricane, built by Zmaj with a Db-601? engine mated to a Hurricane airframe. I have a Mk.II Hurricane in the pile and a Ki-61 that look like they could mate together for a nice pairing for the model. Would LOVE to build this one, it would probobly be the most I've ever cut up a plane and stuck it on but I think the outcome would hopefully be fantastic, plus its a bird thats been in my mind for a longggg time  
plus a couple other kits that have been started in small stages and plans but hopefully if I can finish these and the ones up there for the year, it would be fantastic  Plus maybe throw in that 1/72 F-86F sabre I received the other day and we should be set.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

To finish this G.B. and the next three.
And total world domination! HA! HA!, HA!... and so on.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2013)

I was kinda bored one afternoon so when Vic published the next batch of GB's out to 2017, I went through my stash and assigned models to each GB that I could. Several didn't fit so I have some GB's that I'll sit out and do some Start to Finish builds instead like my current Dora unless I get new kits that fit. So for 2013, the plan is:

Finish my Dora this month
Arado 234 for GB 17
Mosquito Mk IV for GB 18
Graf's FW 190A-5 for GB 19
Kittyhawk Mk IV for GB 20

....unless I get hit by a bus or the world comes to an end because the Mayans didn't account for leap years.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 2, 2013)

My goal? To finish a model...any model!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

Go with the bus, Old man, them mayans couldn't count fer sh*t!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> I was kinda bored one afternoon so when Vic published the next batch of GB's out to 2017, I went through my stash and assigned models to each GB that I could. Several didn't fit so I have some GB's that I'll sit out and do some Start to Finish builds instead like my current Dora unless I get new kits that fit. So for 2013, the plan is:
> 
> Finish my Dora this month
> Arado 234 for GB 17
> ...



You’re a man after my own heart Andy, did the same thing with the new GB list and from the stash with the exception of one GB, I can go out to GB 29 no trouble, so let's hope I'm still around in the spring of 2016.

As for my goals for the modelling year, get out of bed each morning and if that works, keep up with the GB builds and maybe one or two start to finish builds………………………………………………..Oh, and have another nice long holiday overseas.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 3, 2013)

Agenda? Do I have to have something against my unfinished builds???? I do have some underway.

P-51D racer Merlin's Magic......... 1/48 AND 1/32
Hurricane.... Davidson piloted..... 1/48 
Brewster..... Unofficial GB.......... 1/48
B-24J......... Davidson piloted..... 1/72
haven't touched these in months

Want to do my SH-60B sonar equipped version.... 1/48
as well as an SH-34J sonar version.................... 1/48

so I do have a lot on my plate as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep up on the Group Builds and get some other stuff done in between....


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2013)

Just started a new Stuka. With my rate and experience it'll probably be the only one I will do this year. Last year build my first model in 25 years, so.....


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2013)

I've finally tracked Bernt down, and he says he's not going to help me not finish his GTI model !!!... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...2-matchbox-messerschmitt-bf110-gti-27807.html


----------



## Crunch (Jan 3, 2013)

Enter at least 1 GB!!!! Every time I try, life gets in the way.

Halfway through a BR20 now. The pile consists of an SM79, RAAF 'bou, cant z501, Me210, He111 zwilling. Also got a big dio in my head involving tiffy's and 262's.

If I can get through them, I'll be happy.

Awaiting delivery on a ju52 minesweeper, Grumman duck and a few others.... Oh, and the pile has many more.

Actually, the goal in the big picture is 'less buying, more building'!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2013)

First, try to fight through the 'seasonal' effects of arthritis, get motivated, finish the current commission build, and clean and repair those models not already attended to.
Next, finish the few things needed on the Buccaneer and the 1/32nd scale Hunter, then finish the Wessex and continue with the 1/32nd scale Mosquito conversion.
When that's done, concentrate on the 1/32nd scale BAe Hawk and continue planning for the BoB collection.
Next will be a couple of 1/48th scale jets, including the 56 Sqn Hunter and at least one Jaguar, whilst fiddling with a 1/48th boxed diorama of the Spit XIV and V1 and a mixed-scale boxed diorama of a particular BoB engagement.
Given that this all goes according to plan (yeah, right!), _then_ I can start on the 15 models for the BoB collection,with diversions into other 56 Sqn builds, as well as some other stuff, such as a SOE Lysander ....... then it'll be about 2015 !
And the next episode of 'Fairey Tales Live' follows after the News .......


----------



## stona (Jan 3, 2013)

Fly Models 1/32 Bachem 349 "Natter".

I'll be building it as M23 in which Lothar Sieber made his fatal flight. He was a brave man and must have had reservations about the project. He altered his will in favour of his fiancee before the fateful launch.

After that one's finished,who knows?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2013)

To forget last month....and to actually finish something that I start!   Have a handful of half finished projects!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 3, 2013)

Like Andy I went to my stash and tried to match kits up with the upcoming group builds.
GB 16: Need to get going on my Shrike
GB 17: 23 choices and may do a photo recon Mustang and maybe one of the early jets I have.
GB 18: 26 choices and will probably do a B-17 or B-24 from one of my father's bomb groups, and if their's time maybe one of the English 4 engine bombers
GB 19: More choices than I can count but right now thinking about a P-40F with 'tail art"


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2013)

*May 1st–Sunday Sept 2nd 2013 - GB 18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.
Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.*

2 x B-29's, 2 x B-17's, 2 x B-24's, 1 x Lancaster, 1 x Wellington etc...

*Aug 1st–Sunday Dec 1st 2013 – GB 19-Aircraft Nose Art.
Aircraft must be based on an actual example of flamboyant personal or squadron markings. This one has no set period.*

Even more here, maybe try to do 'my' Lucky 13 B-29? 

*Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 2nd 2014 – GB 20-Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII.
The last run of this build brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again.*

Swedish J-28 Vampire perhaps?

*Feb 1st- Sunday Jun 1 2014 - GB 21-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis.
Self explanatory really but an opportunity to bring in the America, Commonwealth and Japanese aircraft from the occupation of China to the occupation of Japan.*

Another USS Yorktown bird! 

*May 1st- Sunday Aug 31 2014 - GB 22-Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis.
Lots of scope here from little single engine to those huge Blohm Voss mammoths if you can find the kit.*

One of my 4 PBY Catalinas, or Duck or Goose! 

*Aug 1st- Sunday Nov 30th 2014 - GB 23-Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.
Scope to cover this bitter conflict that saw the partitioning of Poland in 1939 and the annexation of the Baltic States. The invasion of Finland in November 1939 by the USSR, the invasion of Russia (Operation Barbarossa) through to the Great Patriotic Wars that lead to Berlin.*

Got a few birds sitting for this one! 

*Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 1st 2015 - GB 24-Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.
Including the North African Campaign, the Eastern Mediterranean Operations, the siege of Malta and the Allied landings in Sicily. Good scope for Italian and Vichy aircraft.*

Hmmmm.... 

Only really need by something to put them on!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you sure you are set now Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naaaah.... I'm sure that I can find RAAF and NZAF birds to do as well!


----------



## tigerdriver (Jan 5, 2013)

I really want to keep pace with the group builds at least ... using each one to try and move forwards skills wise ( lets face it theres plenty of room to move into )

So Jet Age .. the Hobby Boss Me 292A1 /U3 i got for xmas 

Heavy Hitters ... I have two Tamiya Beaufighters on the shelf, one of my all time have planes 

Nose Art ... I have a P 47D that needs an interesing subject 

I would like to get to the stage where i can use my airbrush without a nervous breakdown each time . 

I want to tackle some luftwaffe mottle camo, which is a bit daunting to be honest and have an unsuspecting airfix 1/48 109 Emil which may be the 1st victim ... I have just about done what i can to murder the I-16 so that may well be the next thing on the bench


----------



## tigerdriver (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh might try some aftermarket decals for the 109, never done that either and the Garland livery Airfix supply isnt very imaginative and also ofcourse omits swastikas for the tail


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finish up some stuff, also planning out some of the next GBs from what I have in the stash.

GB.17. Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 Split Build

Lysander 1/48

May 1st–Sunday Sept 2nd 2013 - GB 18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.

Avenger 1/32/Barracuda 1/48

Aug 1st–Sunday Dec 1st 2013 – GB 19-Aircraft Nose Art.

Mosquito IV Tamiya 1/48 "Hairless Joe"

Feb 1st- Sunday Jun 1 2014 - GB 21-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis.

Firefly/Barracuda 1/48


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 6, 2013)

O.k., seriously, Recon/transport/ yadda, yadda... I have a Beechcraft "Staggerwing" executive transport, and an Arado Ar-196 observation aircraft. For "Heavy hitters" I have two ground attack aircraft, a P-47D razorback, and a Ju-87B-2. For "Nose art" I have a B-24D "Strawberry Bitch" (Maybe, the other decals on the sheet are mighty tempting!), a P-40C "Flying Tigers" (What could be more nose art than that?), and a Korean war F-86F "Black Angel". Of course, the finishing of this current G.B. is right up there also!
And world domination.


----------



## A4K (Jan 7, 2013)

My agenda: finish off projects for my Hungarian mates before I move.

On the workbench (all 1:72)

Bell UH-1C Iroquois (Italeri)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois (Revell/ Hasegawa)
Messerschmitt Me 262 B-1a/U-1 (Revell)
Ural 4320, Hungarian army. (ICM)


----------



## aurora-7 (Jan 10, 2013)

A /48 Coversion of a Monogram F-80C to a P-80A.

A 1/48 Monogram Hawker Hurricank MKIID tank buster.

Also to get back to my short Forecastle conversion of my Revell 1/72 Flower Corvette.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought of a couple more! I've got a B-17F I'd like to do RAF CC (IF I can find the decals that is) courtesy of Evan, and a Douglas Boston/Havoc which I'll end up doing 418 RCAF. Both would fit in the Heavy Hitters.


----------



## Trebor (Jan 11, 2013)

finish the 1/144 TWA 757 and the 1/72 Boeing Stratocruiser

start on 1/144 Northwest and Pan Am 707s


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 12, 2013)

Building a model. Any model.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Building a model. Any model.



Well Maria, whats holding you up? 

..need a gentle prod....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2013)

You did a nice job on Galland's 109 Maria. How about doing his 190?


----------



## A4K (Jan 13, 2013)

...or his Me 262? Perfect for the next GB


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2013)

Good point.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think we should donate or sponsor Maria with a kit!


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2013)

Good idea Jan! 

Maria, if you want a Revell 1:72 Me 262A-1a with Academy decals for Galland's bird, drop us a PM!


----------

